# Une myriade plus tard



## rezba (1 Septembre 2007)

Ils sont dix mille. Ils ont rien &#224; foutre. Ils glandent, assis par terre.
Cyrus le jeune, lui, il a les glandes. Son p&#232;re a pass&#233; l'arme &#224; gauche, et c'est son fr&#232;re qui prend la suite. Lui, il est grand satrape. Il a les boules s&#233;v&#232;res. 
En plus, il est grand satrape d'un truc dont il a rien &#224; foutre, mais qu'un autre satrapait avant. Donc l'autre, Tissapherne, il a super les boules.
Comme Cyrus complote pour flinguer son grand fr&#232;re le jour du couronnement, Tissapherne, il le d&#233;nonce au nouveau roi, Artaxerx&#232;s II.
Artaxerx&#232;s, il est trop gentil. Il tue m&#234;me pas son fr&#232;re, il laisse courir. Il exile son frangin en Gr&#232;ce, pour lui faire les pieds.
Alors Cyrus il tombe sur les dix mille glandeurs. Les hoplites. 
Il leur dit : "Venez avec moi, on va niquer la gueule &#224; mon fr&#232;re". Comme il paie, les autres ils se l&#232;vent et ils le suivent.
Ils arrivent &#224; Counaxa, ils se foutent sur la gueule avec les perses, grave. Mais Cyrus, leur chef, il casse sa pipe dans la bataille. Les dix mille, ils ont plus de chef.
Ils s'en foutent. Leurs g&#233;n&#233;raux deviennent chef en chef, et ils se barrent &#224; travers les montagnes. Se caltent par le Nord. Pillent, violent, violent, violent, pas trop longtemps non plus, apr&#232;s on s'attache. Ils font le tour de tout le bouzin, et reviennent sur la c&#244;te gr&#232;cque.
L&#224;, ils s'arr&#234;tent, ils tournent les 40 saisons de Thalassa, enterrent les bobines pour qu'on les retrouve qu'apr&#232;s l'invention de la t&#233;l&#233;vision r&#233;gionale couleur, et rentrent triomphalement dans une Gr&#232;ce toute conquise par les spartiates.
Les spartiates, ils sont fiers des hoplites. Ils sont fiers mais ils ont les jetons.
Tu parles. Eux, ils se sont pris les perses deux fois sur la courge. Deux fois ils ont perdus.
Les dix mille, ils y sont all&#233;s, ils ont vu, ils ont pas vaincu, mais ils se sont tir&#233;s. Sur le retour ils ont d&#233;zingu&#233; tout ce qui &#233;taient &#224; leur port&#233;e, et l&#224;, ils reviennent, ils ont rien &#224; glander.
Ils s'assoient, ils tapent le carton.
Les spartiates, pas fous, ils les approchent.
- _Dis donc, 'tit hoplite, tu m'as l'air d'&#234;tre un grand guerrier, toi ? Si tu veux, demain, t'es citoyen._
- _Ah ouais, combien tu paies_, qu'il disent, les hoplites.
- _Super beaucoup, et t'auras rien d'autre &#224; faire qu'&#224; rien foutre.
- Ok. &#199;a marche. Pr&#234;te moi ta femme pour la nuit, et ton fils aussi. Et j'me tiens peinard_.
Et voila. Les dix mille, ils ont invent&#233;s le mercenariat moderne, les anciens combattants et les fonctionnaires pay&#233;s &#224; rien foutre. 
Trop fort, les dix mille.


----------



## Alycastre (1 Septembre 2007)

La grande forme ....:king: .......:hosto:


----------



## Malkovitch (1 Septembre 2007)

Lady Myle. Elle a rien à foutre. Elle glande assise sur son banc.

Le Comte Athé a les glandes lui. Son oncle a passé l'arme à gauche dans sa suite. Et l'oncle est pair d'Angleterre, il portait la culotte, la perruque et entretenait dix mille hectares de vert gazon, de demeures victoriennes, d'écuries labellisées, et d'oisifs piques assiettes. Dont le fillou Compte Athé. Celui-ci n'a pour compte que le titre et dix mille soucis. Donc il a les supers boules. Surtout que la vioque Myle qui hérite, les poulains, les terrains de golf, et les receptions de l'ambassadrice, elle en a rien à carrer. Et les gens sans terres, même de la famille au troisième degré encore moins. Par contre le bridge ça oui, ça occupe. 

Athé le bridge il encadre pas, jamais su compter, pourquoi faire suffit de prendre la pose aux tables de jeux, et roule dédé. Et l'oncle pour renflouer les roulettes malheureuses. C'est fini. Mais Athé avant de tomber comte, est monté dans la rue, monté sur les grues bas résille, fréquenté les pires clampins que Londres ait put compter, et possède un carnet de rustres bien rempli. 

Lady Myle elle en a rien à foutre. Elle glande assise sur son banc. 

Jack le bridge il encadre pas non plus. Mais pas moins que les comtes ou les types qui tiennent pour acquis un service sous pretexte qu'il est soldé d'avance. "10 000 shillings maintenant et vous niquez la gueule à ma tante." Jack est contrariant mais ça lui fait prendre l'air. 

Eucalyptus est un koala. Lui demander ce que représente le bridge pour lui revient à poser une question pertinente sur le forum du bar MacG ou son avis au doquéville. Il glande assis sur sa branche.

Les ruelles de Londres sont comme toutes les ruelles du monde de nuit et par plein brouillard : on y voit que dalle à un mètre. "Le service minimum mes boules" crache Lady Mile, "les carrosses c'est plus ce que c'étaient, les valets non plus". Londres est grande et GougleMape pas en option sur le portable de Jacko, qui surine trois grues en croyant hacher d'l'a bourgeoise. Vidi, vici, charcuteri mais Lady Myle rentre à l'aise dans son hôtel pour rien glander. Elle a bien trébuché sur le chemin du retour de son tournoi de cartons, "les trottoirs c'est plus ce que c'étaient, tout encombrés de tas de machin".

Athé y croit, cette nuit il est riche pour de vrai, et il peut racheter le casino de Bristol qui truque ses roulettes. Aussi le lendemain tout beurré d'avoir fêté ça quand on lui dit qu'il peut pas, que d'où c'est que lady Myle elle est clamsée, vu qu'elle glandait ya pas une heure encore au salon de thé en compagnie de la duchesse d'Archisèche .

Jack est pas content, cet enfoiré de koala lui a tiré 10 000 shillings et ruiné sa régulière préférée. 
"_ Mais kes T'A FAIT ?
_ Me dites pas. Sur les quatre d'hier soir ya pas votre vioque au troisième degré j'ai bon ?
_ Tu sais que t'es un koala vicelard toi (...)
_ Un quoi ?
_ T'as bien entendu." Et Lady Myle d'enfourner jusqu'au cou son jeu de tarots Queensland edition dans le groin de son fillou jusqu'au coude.

Et voila. Lady Myle de rien inventer sur son banc et de continuer à glander en attendant les 10 000 posts. Trop forte Lady Mylle.


----------



## rezba (1 Septembre 2007)

Les hoplites, c'est des soldats qu'ont pas assez de ronds pour entretenir un canasson, alors ils vont &#224; pied. Et charg&#233;s, dur. Un casque, une cuirasse, des cuissardes, un bouclier, une lance, une &#233;p&#233;e, et le sac de bouffe. Chez les spartiates, les meilleurs, y'a entrainement toute l'ann&#233;e. Donc bouffe toute l'ann&#233;e.
Normalement, les dix mille, ils auraient du rester hoplites, peinards. 
Mais c'est juste la fin des guerres du p&#233;lopon&#232;se, et y'a pas que des spartiates qui trainent leurs gu&#234;tres. Ils en est venu de partout. Ils sont partis avec Cyrus &#224; cause de la solde. 
D'apr&#232;s Voltaire, ils &#233;taient mieux pay&#233;s que les mercenaires du moyen-&#226;ge. Facile, tu me diras. Au moyen-&#226;ge, les mercenaires &#233;taient pay&#233;s sur le butin. 
 "[Ils] sont pr&#233;cis&#233;ment ce que sont aujourd&#8217;hui les Helv&#233;tiens, qui louent leur service et leur courage aux princes leurs voisins, mais pour une somme trois fois plus modique que n&#8217;&#233;tait la solde des Grecs".
C'est pas les seuls, attention. Le branquignole de Ferney, il dit qu'&#224; part les gardes suisses, y'a aussi des fridolins qui faisaient pareil : 


> "Il y a, outre la Suisse, des provinces d&#8217;Allemagne qui en usent ainsi. Il n&#8217;importe &#224; ces bons chr&#233;tiens de tuer pour de l&#8217;argent des Anglais, ou des Fran&#231;ais, ou des Hollandais, ou d&#8217;&#234;tre tu&#233;s par eux. Vous les voyez r&#233;citer leurs pri&#232;res et aller au carnage comme des ouvriers vont &#224; leur atelier. Pour moi, j&#8217;avoue que j&#8217;aime mieux ceux qui s&#8217;en vont en Pensylvanie cultiver la terre avec les simples et &#233;quitables quakers, et former des colonies dans le s&#233;jour de la paix et de l&#8217;industrie."



Voil&#224;. C'est dit. Le gus de Ferney Branca pr&#233;f&#233;rait les Quakers de Belin aux sodomites en nu-pieds et aux gardes du nazi du Vatican.
Moi j'aime pas les quakers. Je pr&#233;f&#232;re Charles Fourier.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2007)

Tu es rudement plus cool à lire que Xénophon, tu sais ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Septembre 2007)

*Quand j'&#233;tais petit je pensais*
que mon p&#232;re en &#233;tait un justement, de hoplite ; lorsque, pass&#233;e l'heure  de "L'&#238;le aux enfants", il lan&#231;ait d'un ton ferme comme il se doit en pareille situation : "HOP, AU LIT !"

S'ouvrait alors &#224; moi, une fois mes petits yeux clos, un monde onirique, peupl&#233; de mille h&#233;ros et trag&#233;dies, d'odyss&#233;es et de conqu&#232;tes, n'ayant de limites que les confins de mon imagination.

Merci &#224; toi, Rezba, de faire remonter &#224; mon esprit de si tendres souvenirs.


----------



## gKatarn (1 Septembre 2007)

Y a pas &#224; dire, c'est de la bonne chez toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant &#224; Rezba, son cas est d&#233;finitivement incurable :love:


----------



## rezba (6 Septembre 2007)

Donc les Dix-Mille &#233;taient une myriade.
Car il faut bien que le titre veuille dire quelque chose.

La myriade, avant, c'&#233;tait simple. C'&#233;tait _mu_. La lettre grecque. Celle qui est entre _lambda_ et _nu_.
Quand il fallait qu'il &#233;crive 10 000, les grecs mettaient juste "M". Facile.
Et ils prononcaient : myriade.

Donc une myriade c'&#233;tait dix-mille.
Et dix-mille, pour l'&#233;poque, &#231;a faisait beaucoup. _Alors qu'aujourd'hui, pour dix mille, t'as plus rien._
Du coup, la myriade, elle a pris un autre sens, dans le language courant. Une myriade, au sens figur&#233;, c'est devenu un tr&#232;s grand nombre.
C'est comme &#231;a que Saint-Honor&#233; nous d&#233;clara un jour  :
_ "Ce matin-l&#224;, Lucien nous a singuli&#232;rement tois&#233;s, Sixte et moi. Ce fut une myriade de pens&#233;es"_. (Balzac,  _Z&#233;ro Z&#233;ro Un_, Ed. Jean Mineur).
Il avait, ce jour-l&#224;, perdu toute illusion dans le nombre.
La myriade &#233;tait devenue l'infini.

Reste le Myriagone.
En grec, Gone veut dire "angle". Ce qui en latin devint "genu", en fran&#231;ais "genou", et en lyonnais "gamin".
Un myriagone n'est pas une arm&#233;e de gamins barbares comme on en rencontrait au Lib&#233;ria du temps de Charles Taylor le Bon.
Non.
Un myriagone, c'est un polygone &#224; dix-mille cot&#233;s.
Je sais, c'est dur &#224; se le repr&#233;senter.
Mais &#224; quoi &#231;a ressemble un myriagone ?
Ben...
&#192; une boule &#224; facettes, pardi.


Moralit&#233;, Balzac a perdu ses illusions &#224; cause de Cyrus le Jeune, et la boule &#224; facettes est une invention lyonnaise.
Compris ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

HopeLite
(espoir petit)

_freeware - jeu pour iPod_

Vous êtes Cyrus, le chef des 10.000 - menez vos troupes à travers des territoires hostiles. Massacrez vos ennemis et violez leurs familles.
Ne nécessite que le pavé numérique, peut se jouer d'une main en mangeant un grec de l'autre.


Peut se jouer en réseau si vous avez une myriade d'amis.

Nécessite Mac OS X 10.4.9 au minimum.

download now


----------



## Alycastre (6 Septembre 2007)

Il s'enfonce là ... ? :mouais:  
C'est p'être un syndrome inconnu de rentré ??? Ou des champignons, ils sont précoces dans le nord, avec toute cette flotte ... 
M'enfin, moi j'apprécie, sourire un peu dans ce monde de brutes :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

rezba a dit:


> (Balzac,  _Zéro Zéro Un_, Ed. Jean Mineur)


Ça ne nous rajeunit pas !


----------



## Alycastre (6 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça ne nous rajeunit pas !


Mais il est toujours là, le Mineur .... Le générique est plus new look


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça ne nous rajeunit pas !



ça nous interesse pas non plus... c'est qui l'initiateur ???

Rezb... ah ben oui... là évidement...

OK....

Même sur arte z'en ont pas voulu !!!


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2007)

Après les myriades, il va nous faire les onze mille vierges (enfin y en avait qu'une, Undecemilla, si je ne m'abuse, mais c'est une autre hisotire), une fois que les hoplites en auront emporté 10 000, il en restera mille, de quoi occuper les soirées du bar (confondre ou ne pas confondre avec le loup reste une question ouverte). Enfin, je dis les onze mille vierges, mais Guillaume parlait des onze mille verges, alias les amours d'un hospodar et, vous en conviendrez, d'un hoplite à un hospodar, il n'y a qu'un pli au dard d'écart.

Mais les aventures du prince Vibescu n'intéressent sans doute plus grand-monde. Ceci dit, il s'appelait Mony et, allez savoir pourquoi, pensant à Mony, j'ai pensé à Sonny, prince des forums . J'imagine déjà le Doc adaptant l'oeuvre au XXIème siécle avec un héros abraseur à la page. Mais si, mais si. Imaginez ça revu par Doc sur le thème de Sonny :

"Un jour, le prince s'habilla correctement et se dirigea vers le vice-consulat de Serbie. Dans la rue, tous le regardaient et les femmes le dévisageaient en se disant : "comme il a l'air parisien !"

En effet, le prince Vibescu marchait comme on croit à Bucarest que marchent les Parisiens, c'est à dire à tout petits pas pressés et en tortillant le cul. C'est charmant ! et lorsqu'un homme marche ainsi à Bucarest, pas une femme ne lui résiste, fût-elle l'épouse du Premier ministre.

Arrivé devant la porte du vice consulat de Serbie, Mony pissa longuement contre la façade, puis il sonna."

Je sais, on s'en tape le kiki sur le poulailler mais quand même, on peut rêver


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Septembre 2007)

Moi si tu veux me faire rever... invite moi à danser un blues... en me récitant un poeme de Daniel Guichard...©....


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Moi si tu veux me faire rever... invite moi à danser un blues... en me récitant un poeme de Daniel Guichard...©....



À mon avis, le doc est déjà dans le train avec les oeuvres complètes de Daniel Guichard et les oeuvres incomplètes de Williamson, tu peux cirer tes godasses 

PS Quant à moi, je préfère faire tapisserie


----------



## Grug (7 Septembre 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Moi j'aime pas les quakers. Je préfère Charles Fourier.



moi ce que préfère chez Fourier, c'est sa statue à paris.


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> moi ce que pr&#233;f&#232;re chez Fourier, c'est sa statue &#224; paris.



C'est en fait une transform&#233;e de Fourier  D'ailleurs comme chacun sait, les transform&#233;es de Fourier sont li&#233;es &#224; la th&#233;orie des distributions, dont un des premiers objectifs &#233;tait de traiter les fonction presqe partout nulles et qui pourtant sont importantes. Cette statue illustre de fa&#231;on magistrale ce concept d&#233;licat (pour ceux qui veulent en savoir plus, faut attaquer des &#233;tudes de Maths )

Comment &#231;a, ce n'est pas le m&#234;me Fourier !  
Sonny non plus ce n'est pas le m&#234;me Sonny et pourtant !
Ne parlons pas de Saint-John-Perse qui ne se ressemble pas vraiment.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Sonny non plus ce n'est pas le m&#234;me Sonny et pourtant !
> Ne parlons pas de Saint-John-Perse qui ne se ressemble pas vraiment.



Tu me fais peur, tout &#224; coup... J'en viens &#224; me demander si c'est vraiment moi qui te r&#233;pond...


----------



## Luc G (7 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu me fais peur, tout à coup... J'en viens à me demander si c'est vraiment moi qui te répond...



C'est une question existentielle à laquelle je ne vois que Pierre Dac ou Desproges pour répondre et on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'ils ne sont pas disponibles.

Oui, je sais, il y a Dieu aussi, mais de la Corse à Orthez, il y a des parasites


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Oui, je sais, il y a Dieu aussi, mais de la Corse à Orthez, il y a des parasites



Pas tant que ça, en fait...


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Septembre 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Un myriagone, c'est un polygone &#224; dix-mille cot&#233;s.
> Je sais, c'est dur &#224; se le repr&#233;senter.
> Mais &#224; quoi &#231;a ressemble un myriagone ?
> Ben...
> ...



M&#234;me chose pour le chiliogone, disait Ren&#233;. Mais si tu divises le myriogone par le chiliogone, &#231;a fait : 10 000 : 1000 = 10. Et l&#224;, tu peux facilement te repr&#233;senter une bande de 10 gones en train de danser gauchement sous une boule &#224; facettes dans une bo&#238;te de Rillieux-la-Pape. Mais je t'accorde qu'une telle repr&#233;sentation a un int&#233;r&#234;t assez limit&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pas tant que ça, en fait...


Je le prends comme un compliment.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

*Myriade et l'eau d'Issey*

La belle H&#233;l&#232;ne, toute de jet-set ennivr&#233;e par sa r&#233;cente ascension au titre de princesse s'achetait donc le parfum sus-nom&#233; en quantit&#233; si &#233;normes qu'elle ruinait, ce faisant, les bourses de Paris.

Et le couple &#233;tait st&#233;rile.

Et la belle, cruelle, raillait Paris, lui jetait &#224; la face ses myriades d'amants.

Bien s&#251;r, Paris aurait pu faire appel &#224; son alli&#233; de toujours, le gras Memnon qui l'aurait bien aid&#233; &#224; transformer la belle chieuse en andouillette (de Troyes), et cela eu sans doute encore fait un po&#232;me &#233;pique de notre &#233;poque en myriades (l&#224; encore) de vers sublimes...

H&#233;las, et m&#234;me h&#233;las...

La belle avait un bon avocat.
Elle divorca.
Et finit, ruin&#233;e par son faste, &#224; torcher des vaches dans la Ferme de TF1 - parce que dans tout conte il y a une morale.

Alors, morale : Ce n'est pas Hom&#232;re qui a invent&#233; la real-TV, cet andouille (again) n'avait rien compris &#224; la facilit&#233;.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je le prends comme un compliment.



Tu peux...


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Septembre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Moi si tu veux me faire rever... invite moi à danser un blues... en me récitant un poeme de Daniel Guichard...©....


D.Guichard ? le doublure de Charles Dumont aux émissions de Guy Lux ?:rose:


----------



## rezba (17 Septembre 2007)

Je dois bien maintenant vous l'avouer, j'ai fait partie des dix-mille. Si si. 
Dans une autre vie. 
Je n'ai donc pas de m&#233;rite &#224; raconter l'histoire mieux que X&#233;nophon, qui faisait dans ses braies chaque fois que l'on rencontrait un lion de Syrie.
En fait, je suis n&#233; pour la premi&#232;re fois il y a dix-mille ans, sur les rives de l'Indus, dans ce qu'on appelle aujourd'hui Mergath. C'est l&#224; que j'ai appris &#224; mon clan l'&#233;levage et la c&#233;ramique.
Je suis arriv&#233; au Moyen-Orient d'autres vies plus tard. 
D'abord, j'ai fond&#233; &#199;atal H&#252;y&#252;k, la premi&#232;re cit&#233; du monde. J'&#233;tais alors le fils du Dieu Taureau et d'une pr&#234;tresse de la f&#233;condit&#233;.
Apr&#232;s &#231;a, je suis devenu marin, j'ai fond&#233; le peuple minoen. Puis j'ai v&#233;cu plusieurs vies de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; de l'Atlantique, parmi "ceux qui vivent paisibles", les Hopi. J'en suis reparti avant le d&#233;luge, et eux attendent toujours mon retour.
L&#224;, je suis revenu sur les terres m&#233;diterran&#233;ennes, et j'ai fond&#233; Ur, le berceau de la M&#233;sopotamie. J'y ai vu grandir Gilgamesh et Enkidu. On m'appelait alors Utanapishtim.
J'ai vu le d&#233;luge. Je me suis laiss&#233; porter par les eaux, j'ai v&#233;cu de chasse, de cueillette et de m&#233;ditation, seul, dans les paradis des Maldives. Puis j'ai fond&#233; le peuple sinhalese, et je lui ai donn&#233; pour langue une synth&#232;se des grammaires harapp&#233;enne, babylonienne et hopi. Et ils m'ont encore appel&#233; Pahana.
Encore une fois, la M&#233;diterran&#233;e me manquait. Je me fis soldat, et fus l'un des seuls pr&#233;toriens &#224; refuser de donner la mort &#224; l'empereur Elagabal.
Je fuis alors les hommes, et me r&#233;fugiais aupr&#232;s de Pan. Il fit de moi un faune &#224; la longue existence. Je v&#233;cus ensuite de nombreuses vies d'animaux et d'hybrides. Je fus un Basa Jaun, seigneur des for&#234;ts basques, un Karkandi, gardien des sujets d&#233;funts du proph&#232;te Abraham, je fus N&#226;gar&#226;ja le roi-serpent. Je m'incarnais enfin dans une longue lign&#233;e de lycanthropes, de plus en plus civilis&#233;s. J'&#233;crivis alors de nombreux romans, dont certains tr&#232;s c&#233;l&#232;bres. Ainsi que les &#339;uvres compl&#232;tes de Daniel Guichard et de Dick Rivers, pendant que j'&#233;tais aux toilettes.









Edith (Wharton) : Ah, mon cher Xavier, tu t'y r&#233;signes enfin. :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2007)

rezba a dit:


> J'y ai vu grandir Gilgamesh



Donc tu confirmes qu'il a bien existé :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2007)

Tout enfant, j'allais rêvant Ko-Hinnor,
Somptuosité persane et papale,
Héliogabale et Sardanapale !

Mon désir créait sous des toits en or,
Parmi les parfums, au son des musiques,
Des harems sans fin, paradis physiques !

Aujourd'hui, plus calme et non moins ardent,
Mais sachant la vie et qu'il faut qu'on plie,
J'ai dû refréner ma belle folie, 
Sans me résigner par trop cependant.

Soit ! le grandiose échappe à ma dent,
Mais, fi de l'aimable et fi de la lie !
Et je hais toujours la femme jolie,
La rime assonante et l'ami prudent.


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tout enfant, j'allais rêvant Ko-Hinnor,
> Somptuosité persane et papale,
> Héliogabale et Sardanapale !
> 
> ...



t'as pas une incantation magique plutôt pour décoincer un tiroir que mon copain m'a coincé en y insérant des objets trop gros pour ce dit tiroir... une heure que je bataille dessus... il contiens un outil indispensable pour le tableau que je restaure... 

fais ierch en ai marre :mouais:


----------



## rezba (18 Septembre 2007)

Une incantation magique ?

Ecoute-moi, fils de Lug.
Monte &#224; Loyasse. Cherche la tombe de Ma&#238;tre Philippe. Lorsque tu l'as trouv&#233;, compte dix-mille pas en tournant &#224; gauche chaque fois qu'il le faudra. Au dix-milli&#232;me pas, urine devant toi, et ton tiroir s'ouvrira.

La prochaine fois, &#233;vite de faire ce genre de demande en public, hein.

Ceci dit, il est possible que &#231;a ne marche pas. Les temps sont troubles, et ton urine aussi.

Si c'est le cas, prend avec toi un foulard de soie, un compas et une &#233;querre, et cherche la tombe de Jean-Baptiste Willermoz. 
Quand tu l'auras trouv&#233;, trace dans l'all&#233;e dix rosaces aussi belles que celle de l'&#233;glise Saint Nizier, de mille millim&#232;tres de diam&#232;tre chacune, les unes &#224; la suite des autres.

Puis noue le foulard sur tes yeux, et saute dans les rosaces, &#224; cloche-pied, en criant : 

_Gai tiroir de la vie, vois comme je m'ennuie.
 
__(si tu sautes bien au centre de chaque rosace, le dernier saut te ram&#232;nera chez toi)_​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Septembre 2007)

C'est là que je me rend compte pourquoi j'ai toujours préféré jouer à DOOM qu'à MYST...


----------



## Alycastre (18 Septembre 2007)

On ne se refait pas ....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est là que je me rend compte pourquoi j'ai toujours préféré jouer à DOOM qu'à MYST...



PATOCH - un a-Myst qui vous veut du bien.

Enfin, du bien....
Il y a une myriade de nuances au bien en ce monde.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est l&#224; que je me rend compte pourquoi j'ai toujours pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; jouer &#224; DOOM qu'&#224; MYST...



_*Dans mes bras !!!!*_ :love:


----------



## tirhum (18 Septembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> _*Dans mes bras !!!!*_ :love:


_(dix mille)_ Pouuu&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;rrkk !... :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2007)

Ben ??

Pourquoi ? 

Il a rien dit de mal !! :sick:


----------



## rezba (20 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _(dix mille)_ Pouuuâââârrkk !... :sick:



Dix mille bras ??
Bouddha ?
Non, Bouddha n'a que 1000 bras. Mais quand il les étend, le dix-mille créatures du monde sont illuminées.
C'est moi l'illuminé ?
Ah non. Tout au contraire. Je suis dans le noir complet.
Tellement que pour m'éclairer, je suis allé voir un numérologue.
Je lui ai demandé : "numérologue, combien de temps vais-je encore rester là ?"
Il m'a dit :_- Combien de posts ?_​9997- _Quelle moyenne journalière ?_​3,91- _Combien d'anniversaires ?_​7_- Combien de discussions créées ?_​177- _Quelle force disco ?_​20-_Nombre de points discos ?_​11427_Bien. Cela nous fait donc : _
_9997=7_
_177=15=6_
_11427=6_
_7=7_
_Tu as une alternance de 6 et de 7. 6 et 7 font 13=4_
_Vérifions, combien de commentaires ?_​67_67 ?_
_Nous y sommes. _
_Ta force disco est de 20, soit 2. Tu es gouverné par 2 fois 67, donc par deux fois 4._
_Ta moyenne est de 3,91, soit 13, soit un autre 4._
_4 est donc le chiffre de ta trinité, et toute trinité est la vérité._
_Avec ce message, te voilà fixé.

_​La vache. J'en suis tout retourné.


----------



## Alycastre (20 Septembre 2007)

On appelle cela la preuve par 9 .....  mathématiques védiques ....

La preuve par neuf est en effet une application usuelle de l'une des sutras :
 :rateau: 






La suite ici

Mais non, tu ne vas pas mourir ...   Enfin, j'en sais rien... Pas sur MacGé en tout cas  

Va voir *Gunita Samuccayah*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Septembre 2007)

rezba a dit:


> _4 est donc le chiffre de ta trinité, et toute trinité est la vérité._
> _Avec ce message, te voilà fixé.
> _


_

Ouais ; c'est un peu comme le cocktail dans "César" de Pagnol... 4 tiers, y'a comme une entube quelque part... :mouais:_


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2007)

rezba a dit:


> ...satrape ....hoplites



Si &#231;a satrape hoplite, alors, &#231;a doit &#234;tre un genre de maladie v&#233;n&#233;rienne, nan ?

Bon, sinon, je lis un peu partout que le hoplite utilise une lance. C'&#233;tait vrai pour les grecs, mais le summum de la phalange fut imagin&#233; par les mac&#233;doniens (qui, comme chacun sait, ne sont pas rebut&#233;s par le m&#233;lange des genres), en rempla&#231;ant la lance du hoplite grec par la sarisse, longue pique (de 6 &#224; 7 m&#232;tres quand m&#234;me, hein !) arm&#233;e de pointes de bronze aux deux extr&#233;mit&#233;s : une pour planter en terre (histoire de bien la bloquer, pas pour qu'elle repousse, hein, ou alors, les ennemis ! :rateau, et l'autre pour planter dans les imb&#233;ciles qui avaient la mauvaise id&#233;e de charger la phalange. Comme celle ci comptait quatre rangs de hoplites, le naze qui avait l'id&#233;e de charger assez vite pour avoir une grande inertie pouvait ainsi se trouver piqu&#233; sur quatre brochettes diff&#233;rentes, histoire de mieux amortir son voyage. :casse: Les perses ne s'en sont pas remis (d'ailleurs, ils tirent leur nom de &#231;a, le temps a alt&#233;r&#233; l'orthographe, mais on les appelait ainsi parce que les hoplites n'arr&#234;taient pas de les percer) !

D'ailleurs, de cette &#233;poque joyeuse nous est rest&#233; la c&#233;l&#232;bre expression "c'est &#224; sarisse qu'est p&#233;ril" 


EDIT : Je vous ai &#233;pargn&#233; le jeu de mot avec Gaugam&#232;le, hein, j'ai eu piti&#233;


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> [...]le summum de la phalange fut imaginé par les macédoniens (qui, comme chacun sait, ne sont pas rebutés par le mélange des genres)[...]



*Hélas, c'est malheureux*
Pascal ne peut s'empêcher de pourrir un fil...




:hein:


----------



## rezba (28 Septembre 2007)

"_Aux confins du monde, le temps se ralentit_".
Cette phrase de l'auteur de _Soleil Hopi_ est &#233;tonnante. Elle exprime chez lui autant l'id&#233;e de la vieillesse qu'une pr&#233;-science de l'espace.
Arriv&#233; &#224; la fronti&#232;re, mon temps se ralentit aussi. J'&#233;gr&#232;ne avec parcimonie. Je regarde ces dix-mille, dont tant sont insignifiants.
J'en scrute le fondement.
h&#233;h&#233;.

Au-del&#224; des dix mille, au del&#224; de la multitude insondable des grecs, de la nu&#233;e incalculable des indiens, au del&#224; de cet infini, qu'y a-t-il ? 
La routine, ou l'abime.
La chute.
Le vide.

Le z&#233;ro.
Il me faut me gu&#233;rir des nombres, c'est tout l'enjeu de la th&#233;rapie. Il faut donc r&#233;gler les comptes avec le z&#233;ro.

Longtemps je l'ai ignor&#233;. J'ai fait comme s'il n'existait pas, comme si c'&#233;tait une ombre.
On se saluait de ci-del&#224;, parce que l'on avait pas mati&#232;re &#224; se disputer.
C'est que le z&#233;ro a des tendances exclusives. Il aime possessivement, croyais-je.
Moi je n'avais d'yeux que pour le un, et nul dieu en pas de deux.
Sans prendre la tangente, je gardais donc la parall&#232;le.
Puis mon Un me fatigua. Je le remisais. Et chemin faisant, le z&#233;ro m'apparut dans sa v&#233;rit&#233;.
Plaisant plus qu'effrayant.
Amadouable autant qu'affable.
J'avais cru longtemps que le z&#233;ro, ce trou noir aupr&#232;s duquel le temps se ralentit, ce vide, cet absolu, &#233;tait mon ennemi.
Qu'il &#233;tait la mati&#232;re de mon anti-mati&#232;re. L'&#233;clipse de mon soleil.
Et voila que ce vide devenait ami.
Il &#233;tait sid&#233;rant plus que sid&#233;ral. Et derri&#232;re la froideur, tant de sentiments.
L'absolu, finalement, n'&#233;tait pas effrayant.
Ses fondements &#233;taient profonds, mais au fond, il &#233;tait un trou du cul comme les autres.
Un &#234;tre de chair et de d&#233;jections.
C'est ainsi que lui et moi dans&#232;rent &#224; l'occasion, quelques valses et roulez-patapon.

Mais pour autant, je vous le dis : j'ai march&#233; dix-mille pas pour arriver ici, ce n'est pas pour regarder Dieu par le bout du fion.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ils sont dix mille. Ils ont rien à foutre. Ils glandent, assis par terre.
> Cyrus le jeune, lui, il a les glandes. Son père a passé l'arme à gauche, et c'est son frère qui prend la suite. Lui, il est grand satrape. Il a les boules sévères.
> En plus, il est grand satrape d'un truc dont il a rien à foutre, mais qu'un autre satrapait avant. Donc l'autre, Tissapherne, il a super les boules.
> Comme Cyrus complote pour flinguer son grand frère le jour du couronnement, Tissapherne, il le dénonce au nouveau roi, Artaxerxès II.
> ...



Tiens, va voir






çà vient de sortir en DVD...  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tiens, va voir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De bons moments d'humour skinhead comme on n'en avait pas vus depuis fort longtemps...   :love:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2007)

Leonidas a bcp d'humour mais faut pas le faire chier, c'est tout


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Longtemps je l'ai ignoré. J'ai fait comme s'il n'existait pas, comme si c'était une ombre.
> On se saluait de ci-delà, parce que l'on avait pas matière à se disputer.
> C'est que le zéro a des tendances exclusives. Il aime possessivement, croyais-je.
> Moi je n'avais d'yeux que pour le un, et nul dieu en pas de deux.
> ...


De quel hommage meilleur aurait bien pu rêver un si triste soleil ?


----------



## Grug (28 Septembre 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Leonidas a bcp d'humour mais faut pas le faire chier, c'est tout


C'est quoi cette critique des chocolats belges ?


----------



## gKatarn (29 Septembre 2007)

Je pensais bien qu'un abruti oops, non, un troll rhaaaaaaa merde, enfin un membre &#233;minent des forum la ferait celle-l&#224;


----------



## joeldu18cher (7 Octobre 2007)

ce fil a quelque chose d'inquiétant et de mélancolique ... un certain avatar de rezba s'était éclipsé arrivé près d'une barre de messages empli d'un nouveau zéro ... 
rezba restera -t-il à 9999 messages ... ? 
espérons que bientôt il reviendra tourné vers les 99 999 , d'ici là nous aurons encore pu partagé ses fulgurances humaines .. merci


----------



## Malkovitch (8 Octobre 2007)

Qu'est-ce qui faut pas entendre.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2007)

Malkovitch a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui faut pas entendre.


Et lire donc


----------



## rezba (8 Octobre 2007)

Libéré du néant, j'avais désormais le sentiment d'une mission accomplie. Plus rien ne me retenait.
Me restait à trouver ma prochaine destination.
Je me saisissais de la toile, et en explorais les fils les plus ténus comme les plus savants.
La proximité du vide m'amenait à envisager l'orbite géostationnaire. Je rentrais dans le programme Myriade, mais il était gardé par le cerbère Al Katel. J'apprenais toutefois, par la porte entrebâillée, le moyen de parcourir de grands espaces depuis mon clavier, en apprivoisant les puissances de dix mille. Je bricolais donc un macroscope, grâce aux articles éclairés trouvés dans une vieille base d'articles scientifiques.
Je trouvais rapidement le pays des dix mille lacs. Mais le Minnesota n'est drôle que pendant le festival. Je remontais au Nord, survolais rapidement la Vallée aux dix milles fumées, et m'arrêtais avant d'approcher l'Orient aux dix mille choses. J'y pénétrais par la Corée, sur la Montagne des dix mille bouddhas. Mais le climat m'effrayait, et je décidais de rejoindre l'Empire des Dix Mille Années, pour m'installer au cur de la cité interdite, dans le Pavillon des dix mille bonheurs.
Le calme de l'ancienne lamasserie tranchait avec l'effusion de la capitale chinoise. Mais la Cité Interdite est devenue un vaste disneyland, et c'est avec entrain que je reprenais ma route vers le Sud. Je filais prendre un thé dans l'ancien royaume de Nanzhao, près de la Tombe des Dix Mille Soldats de l'armée de la dynastie Tang. J'y vis la couleur de sang des rives du lac Erhaï. Et je m'arrêtais, indécis. Descendais-je encore plus bas ? En Birmanie, où dix mille hommes venaient de prendre d'assaut la forteresse de la résistance birmane ? A Hong Kong, voir le Monastère des dix mille bouddhas ? Ou remontais-je au Tibet, voir le Pango Chorten, stûpa aux dix mille figures ? Et après ? Traverser les steppes sur un légendaire Tumnii ekh, ces destriers "chefs des dix mille", et avec, rejoindre l'Europe par Katyn, découvrir les 10 000 perdus ?
Ou gagner l'Iran, sur la trace des 10 000 immortels de l'armée Perse ? Et de là parcourir l'Egypte, sur les pas d'Isis au dix mille noms ? Mon arrière grand oncle l'avait déjà fait. Je me mis en lecture. La Kundalini, l'énergie primordiale enfermée dans l'église d'Ephèse, m'appris que, partant de nos anus, la kundalini ouvre nos chakras, et que, lorsque elle atteint la glande pinéale, elle ouvre le dernier d'entre eux, le chakra aux dix mille pétales resplendissants, la couronne qui brille sur la tête des saints.
Hésitant entre la Gaule et la Chasteté, je ménageais chèvre et chou, et me tournais vers l'exégèse de la lyonnaise Sainte Irénée. J'appris là que l'enseignement était pareil aux vignes à dix mille branches, dont chacune supporte dix mille rameaux, sur chaque rameau dix mille sarments, sur chaque sarment dix mille raisins, et que chaque raisin donne vingt-cinq mesures de vin. Enivré par une telle perspective, je bouclais donc mon tour sur la colline sacrée de la capitale des gaules, enfin prêt à sauter le pas, à plonger dans le nectar, certain désormais que je détenais la clé du monde, j'en connaissais l'infini contenu. Il suffisait de cent pas de côté pour entrevoir l'infini. Je piquais mon doigt, le levais face au vieu Dieu Lug. Mon essence de donneur universel se projeta en arc en ciel face aux rayons du soleil, retomba en une myriade de couleurs, pour dessiner un carré de sang.


----------



## gKatarn (8 Octobre 2007)

C'est l'heure de ta piq&#251;re... :hosto: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2007)

rezba a dit:


> et me tournais vers l'ex&#233;g&#232;se de la lyonnaise Sainte Ir&#233;n&#233;e.



Ainsi donc serions nous en pr&#233;sence du premier transsexuel de l'histoire du monde ? :mouais: 

Nan, je dis &#231;a parce qu'au d&#233;part, il s'agissait "*du* lyonnais *saint* Ir&#233;n&#233;e" 

, mais  quand m&#234;me 


EDIT : la photo, dans ton post, c'est les CdB rouges que t'as re&#231;u ? Rhooo, y sont pas sympa 


[Private joke]T'as pas perdu grand-chose, l'&#233;tait pas terrible, le jeu de mots[/Private joke]


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Octobre 2007)

J'ai beau recompter, y'a plus de dix mille signes...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'ai beau recompter, y'a plus de dix mille signes...


Tiens, c'est bizarre Je ne connais qu'une seule personne au monde qui soit assez tordue pour compter. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2007)

Donc nous disions "&#956;&#973;&#961;&#953;&#959;" (ou, si vous pr&#233;f&#233;rez, en h&#233;breux : &#1512;&#1456;&#1489;&#1464;&#1489;&#1464;&#1492; ).

Le grec moderne nous apprend qu'un million est &#233;gal &#224; 100 myriades, puisqu'un million se dit en grec : &#949;&#954;&#945;&#964;&#959;&#956;&#956;&#973;&#961;&#953;&#959;, ce qui signifie litt&#233;ralement "cent myriades".

Si vous voyez "&#917;&#922;&#913;&#932;&#927;&#924;&#924;&#933;&#929;&#921;&#927; EYP&#8486;" sur un ch&#232;que, n'h&#233;sitez pas, encaissez, &#231;a vaut le coup 

Quoi d'autre ? Pour reprendre un th&#232;me nagu&#232;re cher &#224; l'auteur de ce topic (essayons d'&#234;tre &#224; la hauteur de l'auteur ), une myriade de pieds nous m&#232;nent au sommet du (ou de l&#224; ?) Br&#232;che des Clochetons*, dans le massif des &#233;crins, mais aussi, si vous entreprenez l'ascension du Finsteraarhorn, chez nos amis (si si ) h&#233;lv&#232;tes, au Finsteraarhornhutten (refuge du Finsteraarhorn) o&#249;, je n'en doute pas, le meilleur accueil vous sera accord&#233; (particuli&#232;rement si vous &#234;tes encord&#233;s :rateau.

(*)


----------



## Bassman (30 Octobre 2007)

Se faire encorder, &#231;a fait mal ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2007)

On ne se fait pas encorder, on s'encorde.

T'avais pas un gage &#224; finir, toi, au lieu de venir faire du flood tourisme ici ? :mouais:


----------



## Alycastre (30 Octobre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> une myriade de pieds nous m&#232;nent au sommet du (ou de l&#224; ?) Br&#232;che des Clochetons*, dans le massif des &#233;crins[/IMG]



" Gunneng " ... les Clochetons .  
Par la voie du Nain, on serai plut&#244;t autour d'un dixi&#232;me de myriade ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2007)

[YOUTUBE]FBvKvsfEivM[/YOUTUBE]​
En 1826, les Britanniques infligent une d&#233;faite militaire au roi Asantehene &#224; Doudoua. &#192; Istanbul, le sultan Mahmud II ordonne le massacre des janissaires r&#233;volt&#233;s, tandis qu'en Espagne, &#224; Valence, on s'appr&#234;te &#8212; triste ironie du sort &#8212; &#224; pendre un pr&#234;tre au dernier gibet de la Sainte Inquisition.
Cette ann&#233;e, Gustave Moreau et Carlo Collodi, deux enchanteurs, sont n&#233;s. Carl Maria von Weber (prononcer &#171; v&#232;bre &#187 est mort d'une tuberculose &#224; Londres, o&#249; l'on a donn&#233; son _Oberon_ &#224; Covent Garden. Ren&#233; Laennec meurt dans son manoir des environs de Douarnenez.

&#192; dix-huit cent vingt-six pas d'ici se trouve la maison de mon enfance, avec sa cour pav&#233;e, ses jardini&#232;res et ses vieux murs humides. L&#224;, au milieu des cartons d'emballage de la papeterie, il y eut de grandes batailles aux tu&#233;s innombrables, des ch&#226;teaux merveilleux, des for&#234;ts myst&#233;rieuses et d'infinies prairies. On n'y pendit personne, mais je ne jurerais pas que le noir Asantehene n'y ait jamais crois&#233; le chef Cochise ou qu'en route vers la lune, mes fus&#233;es ne se soit arr&#234;t&#233;es &#224; mi-chemin pour saluer le dieu des morts. _Il y avait sur une &#233;toile, une plan&#232;te, la mienne, la Terre, un petit prince &#224; consoler._

&#192; dix-huit cent jours d'ici, au-del&#224; de la ceinture d'ast&#233;ro&#239;des, la grande Jupiter contemple de son unique &#339;il rouge l'infini d&#233;sol&#233; du firmament d&#233;sert. Elle roule ses billes autour du chaud soleil, comme les effar&#233;s se r&#233;chauffant le cul &#224; la gueule du soupirail, pauvres j&#233;sus au vent d'hiver.

&#192; dix-huit cent jours d'ici, de la m&#233;moire, une vieille femme, laide et grasse, attend toujours sur le pallier que quelqu'un passe.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> À dix-huit cent jours d'ici, au-delà de la ceinture d'astéroïdes []
> 
> À dix-huit cent jours d'ici, de la mémoire


Il fallait bien sûr lire : « à dix-huit cent vingt-six jours d'ici ». Le lecteur attentif aura corrigé de lui même.


(Et je me suis relu quatre fois ! Misère)


----------



## rezba (18 Mars 2008)

​


DocEvil a dit:


> À dix-huit cent jours d'ici, au-delà de la ceinture d'astéroïdes, la grande Jupiter contemple de son unique il rouge l'infini désolé du firmament désert. Elle roule ses billes autour du chaud soleil, comme les effarés se réchauffant le cul à la gueule du soupirail, pauvres jésus au vent d'hiver.










​ 

Une révolution, c'est un tour pour rien.


----------



## Nobody (18 Mars 2008)

C'est bon toi tu peux arrêter tes posts inutiles: tu es revenu à ton nombre choisi.
Pffffff...


----------



## Amok (18 Mars 2008)

Nobody a dit:


> C'est bon toi tu peux arrêter tes posts inutiles: tu es revenu à ton nombre choisi.
> Pffffff...



*Notre ronchon vient de gagner 10 jours de vacances, reconductibles. Pour ceux qui se demandent pourquoi, vous cliquez sur son pseudo, puis ensuite : "voir les messages de ce membre".

Lemy bis, c'est saoulant. Ceci étant, lemy ne s'en prenait qu'aux verts, ce qui le faisait (un peu) moins passer pour un aigri.
*


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Mars 2008)

Comment ça pourrit le fil au rezba ! 
 PUTAIN MAIS MERDE Y'A PLUS DE RESPECT !


----------



## Alycastre (19 Mars 2008)

Du coup, il est beaucoup moins "boueux" .... 
Enfin, la tête ...


----------

